# self portrait ring flash



## Lorielle99 (Jan 12, 2008)

i made my own ring flash. this is what it looks like:






i used foil, tape, cardboard, and a plastic bag


i took some self portraits with it. i used a fan and a remote. tell me what you think: 
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.


----------



## ianm (Jan 12, 2008)

neat home creation 

"tell me what you think" - of you or the photos?  

we'll you're great in them all, but no 2 is the best


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes of my photos. # 2 really? i was a bit skeptical with that one. but i really connected with the camera in it, so i was pleased with it i suppose. i think i like 4 the best. hmm anyway thanks for the comment and thanks for looking


----------



## ianm (Jan 12, 2008)

4 is good, but what puts me off is that the top of your head is cut off. 2 is kinda natural, best for portrait i think


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 12, 2008)

Red hair is a crazy turn on!


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 12, 2008)

I like #5 but you can see the floor and that takes away a little from the shot, haha. You have very nice hair!


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 12, 2008)

I like 4 a lot.
Also, you're very pretty.  Most red heads I don't like the look of for some reason...like...the orange hair thing?  Yours isn't fluorescent orange...I really like it.

You should work on finding a tripod/self timer routine...so you can take some more inclusive portraits that have your whole head...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 12, 2008)

DIY FTW!

still needs something on the bottom though, your pop up flash is only covering the top half of the plastic, so you can't get that halo that ring lights are known for. 

Strobist had something, it was HUGE, I think it was made with something like a culvert or something to that extent. It used the pop up flash and worked ok, you should take a look at it.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 12, 2008)

3 and 6 would be my favorites.  Very nice work on the ring light.  I might want to try that for some macro work.


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 12, 2008)

I like that first shot and the 5th would look good if you where outside.


----------



## Pinus strobus (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool idea with the DIY ring flash.  4 is my fav.  Yeah for redhair!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

I like #5


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 12, 2008)

#4 for the win!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh yea and I have a friend that looks exactly like your avatar, Thus I thought you were a dude.... haha :blulsh2:


----------



## Ronman (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work..........the whole project.  Everything.   Ron


----------



## noob873 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice ghetto set up. :thumbup:
They all look pretty good. Last one seems out of focus to me. Also next time try to get the green wall to fill the entire background.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> I like 4 a lot.
> Also, you're very pretty.  Most red heads I don't like the look of for some reason...like...the orange hair thing?  Yours isn't fluorescent orange...I really like it.
> 
> You should work on finding a tripod/self timer routine...so you can take some more inclusive portraits that have your whole head...



seriously i just cracked up. anyway, yes i should practice on getting me more in frame. you guys are right. and sw1tchfx yeah i know i took a picture with it into the mirror so you could see what part of it is getting lit and its more like a semi-circle flash. i will post it at a later date when i upload pics. and the strobist one i dont think could be put on a tripod, so i made my own. thanks to everyone for commenting and such and liking my hair. oh yeah and my avatar is julian casablancas, my future husband. sorry inner fangirl is coming out.


----------



## vyerous (Jan 13, 2008)

Not bad and I have been toying with the thought of making one myself, what are you using for a light source... a strobe or built in flash? Either way they turned out rather well for something that cost I'm sure close to nothing, but they would have been a bit better if you just put a little more distance between the background and you, and upped your flash power a couple of stops. Like I said not bad and looks good. I do agree 2 is the best.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 13, 2008)

yes i used a built in flash. yes i agree with you. yeah it did cost nothing, i just used stuff i had around the house haha. it was easy to make it was just very tideous.


----------



## rob91 (Jan 13, 2008)

Normally I don't like pictures of somebody posing for the camera but you pull it off well. I love your creativity and these are all very interesting to look at.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks so much rob!!


----------



## dpolston (Jan 13, 2008)

I vote for number 5 as your new avatar! 

Nice ring light btw. I love those things. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 14, 2008)

here is the problem....








does anyone know how i could fix it? so itll be more of a ring flash and less of a smei circle flash. 

thanks for all the comments everyone


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 14, 2008)

Aluminum foil between the flash and the white? LOL.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 14, 2008)

huh


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 14, 2008)

Like softboxes they have a reflective 'back' surface like this: http://www.firelily.com/photography/image/softbox.inside.jpg


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 14, 2008)

4 is my fav!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 14, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> here is the problem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I honestly dont think that you can do _much_. One of the things that makes the strobist flash work is that the flash head is actually pointed at the lens, and the foil reflects it around. But when you use the built in flash ( I'm assuming you are? ) the flash head points to the subject, and thus there is no light on the bottom half.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ScottS (Jan 15, 2008)

BRAD!!! hey!

Love the edit! ( as usual)


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Like softboxes they have a reflective 'back' surface like this: http://www.firelily.com/photography/image/softbox.inside.jpg


 
oh cool thanks. 

and i think youre right scott, i guess ill just have to work with my smei - circle flash. and yeah i am using the built in flash. 

and thanks brad, thats looks awesome!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 15, 2008)

yes, you must teach me your magic brad


----------

